# Grilled Ribeye and New York Strip Steak



## Ross in Ventura

Two Steaks seasoned with Himalayan salt, Pepper, and Dizzy Pig Raising the Steaks.











On the Grill Grates @425* 6 minutes a side direct.







My isn't that pretty! Grilled 6 minutes a side.







Served with baked potato with sour cream and green onions, romaine salade.

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Looks yummy.  I prefer mine a little more rare and cook for about 4 minutes per side with the fire as hot as I can get it.  I cook with the lid on.  Any more than 8 minutes total, and the pink starts leaving the meat.  Of course, the desired redness, or lack thereof is a matter of personal taste.  It's all good.

I actually like the inside a little more red than pink.  I also want the ribeye to be a rib steak, with the bone on, also called a club steak.  

I love your pictures.  Makes me want to fire up the grill.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## salt and pepper

Gotta love the "Big Green Egg".


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks good, Ross!


----------



## Kayelle

Good looking meal Ross! I love grilling rib eyes, but prefer them rare, at no more than 3 min. per side.

By the way I was out of town when you arrived so let me welcome you to DC now. It's a great place to hang out. Are you in Ventura, Ca? I grew up there when it was just a little beach town, and now live live in the Heritage Valley (Santa Paula). Ventura County is a fabulous place to call home.


----------



## Souschef

On our Canadian trip, we had some Alberta beef, which is grass fed, apparently. The rib eye steaks we had were great, and so were the filets.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Looks pretty, but way over done for me.  My wife would love them.


----------



## roadfix

Awesome grill marks those grates produce!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Keep on cooking Ross!  Those steaks look pretty swell.


----------



## Dawgluver

Purty!  I've been coveting a BGE for years.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Purty!  I've been coveting a BGE for years.



Christmas Countdown 2015 - Find out how many days until Christmas 2015

Remember your signature Dawg!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Christmas Countdown 2015 - Find out how many days until Christmas 2015
> 
> Remember your signature Dawg!!




  This is true, Kay!


----------



## CraigC

BGEs are great, but I prefer the Weber charcoal grill for hot and fast over the Egg.


----------



## Ross in Ventura

CraigC said:


> BGEs are great, but I prefer the Weber charcoal grill for hot and fast over the Egg.


If I want grill at 900* I can on the LBGE.

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Ross in Ventura said:


> If I want grill at 900* I can on the LBGE.
> 
> Ross




What would you need 900ºF for???


----------



## CraigC

Ross in Ventura said:


> If I want grill at 900* I can on the LBGE.
> 
> Ross



Hope you replaced the original gasket with a high heat one. 900F for a dome temp is great for pizza, but, as Andy asked, what would you grill at that temp? Plus, I prefer that my steak not be cooked 6 minutes per side at what ever your grate temp was. Why no picture of the cut end?


----------



## medtran49

Nothing like a good steak and baker, but I too prefer my steak on the rare to med rare side.  Also, another thing I've never understood is why people buy good steaks and then cover up the flavor with heavy spice and herb mixtures.  Just S and P for me please, maybe just a tiny sprinkle of garlic/onion powder.  I've gotten to where I don't even use steak sauce anymore and only used Worcestershire when I did.


----------



## RPCookin

medtran49 said:


> Nothing like a good steak and baker, but I too prefer my steak on the rare to med rare side.  Also, another thing I've never understood is why people buy good steaks and then cover up the flavor with heavy spice and herb mixtures.  Just S and P for me please, maybe just a tiny sprinkle of garlic/onion powder.  I've gotten to where I don't even use steak sauce anymore and only used Worcestershire when I did.



I think that some people feel that they aren't using all of these cooking skillz that they think they have if they don't somehow modify the original product.  I agree that there are some things for which anything more than salt and pepper does more harm than good.  

When you properly grill a good steak, or even a quality thick cut pork chop, additional seasoning is unnecessary - and often undesirable.


----------



## Cheryl J

I only use salt and fresh cracked pepper on my steaks, too.  Grilled to between rare and med rare, and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Andy M.

Regardless, your steaks look great and I'll bet they tasted great too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Andy M. said:


> Regardless, your steaks look great and I'll bet they tasted great too.



+1
I know I also posted, and stated that your steaks looked great.  That bears repeating.  If they are perfect for your tastes, then they are indeed perfect.  Nice job, and great pictures.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## tmourmouras

Looks great! Awesome job with the grill lines. Can you post next time a pic of the cut steak to see doneness? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paymaster

Steaks look good! Cook'm the way you like them! I do!


----------

